# Modifer for poor colonoscopy prep



## slimmagnum (May 28, 2015)

GOOD AFTERNOON,
I'M CONFUSED! OUR DOCTOR PERFORMED A COLONOSCOPY (#45380) WITH POOR PREP, THEN PERFORMED ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL COLONOSCOPY (#45384) ON SAME PATIENT A MONTH LATER. I NEED TO BILL THEM WITH APPROPRIATE MODIFIER(S) TO MEDICARE. DO I USE A 52 OR 53 MODIFIER ON POOR PREP PROCEDURE AND DO I NEED A MODIFIER ON SUCCESSFUL PROCEDURE. THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## mitchellde (May 28, 2015)

You need a modifier on the first one, 52 if it was completed pass the splenic flexure.  Different opinions if it is before that point.
#1 if it past the rectum but prior to the scenic flexure code it as a sigmoidoscopy
#2 if it is not past the rectum code it with the 53
#3 use the 53 regardless of how far it went.
You should not need a modifier for the second one.
Also on the first one you need  V64.1 dx code as a secondary dx code.


----------



## cfassett001 (May 30, 2015)

This made me giggle! Love how spellcheck changed splenic to scenic. Gives a colonoscopy a whole new twist!


----------



## mitchellde (May 30, 2015)

I hate it when that happens!  But I think I will leave it, just sounds better.


----------

